# Elektronikas forums >  KM kondensatoru nomaiņa

## korium

Tā nu ir sanācis, ka manā īpašumā ir nonācis G3-123 ģenerators.
Ģenerators ir diezgan bagātīgi piepildīts ar oranžajiem KM kondensatoriem, KM-6, laikam.
Ienāca prātā ķecerīga doma aizvietot šos kondensatorus ar citiem, lai attiecīgos KM varētu vēlāk iemainīt pret citu inventāru.
Cik reālistiska ir šāda operācija un vai kādam ar kaut ko līdzīgu ir pieredze?

Kā saprotu, esošo kondensatoru DF/tand ir labs un šajā pielietojumā, visticamāk, būtu labi saglabāt attiecīgos detaļu parametrus?
Interesanti, ka visi kondensatori ir ar vienu nominālu: 150nF.
Ģeneratora frekvence jau tagad būtiski atšķiras no uzstādītās (~10%), līdz ar to, šā kā tā prasās bišķi paremontēt.

----------


## flybackmaster

termalais drifts, nestabila baroshana utt 
parasti pleves kondensatori ir ok, tie papīra (MBM...) parasti rāda muļķības
ja neizprot shemas darbibas principu un ko varetu do šis vai tas uzlabojums, pretējā gadijumā tā var būt naudas un laika izšķiešana

----------


## Jurkins

Un ko tad Tu domā iemainīt pret tiem KM-6? ::  KT315 vai MP40 (ne šaujamo :: )?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jurkin, Tu nezini, kas ir KM?  :: 
Korium, mnu, ja gribas čakarēties, gan jau, ka tas viss ir izdarāms un aparāts strādās. No manas tēmas platēm mēdz būt identiskas gan ar KM, gan ziliem vai dzelteniem keramiskajiem kondensatoriem. Pa lielam jau jāskatās kādās ķe'dēs stāv, gan jau shēma ir pieejama. Par barošanas ķēdēm varbūt pat var ne ļoti satraukties, par pārējo gan jāpiedomā.

----------


## Jurkins

Šiem zelts iekšā vai? Pēdējo reizi visādus km un kt un mbm un tml turēju rokā oj, pat nezinu kad. 133-šo sēriju un vēl visādas eksotiskās gan reiz nopārdevu kaut kādam čečenam pie latgalītes.

----------


## korium

Tie KM-6 ir diezgan bagātīgi pildīti ar pallādiju, kas noved pie tā, ka inventārs, kuros šie kondensatori izmantoti, tiek diezgan naski izjaukts un nodots attiecīgajos dārgmetālos.
Doto ģeneratoru pats iemainīju pret salūzušu padomju voltmetru, kura vērtību gan noteica zelta daudzums.

Atgriežoties pie pamata tēmas.
Piekrītu, ka barošanas ķēdes kondensatorus nomainīt nav liela māksla, bet šeit runa galvenokārt par ģeneratora daļu.
Interesanti, ka shēmā oriģināli paredzēts cits kondensatoru tips - K10-17, kurš gan arī satur pallādiju.
Vispār, kāds varētu būt KM-6 dielektriķa tips?
Atradu, kaut kādu aprakstu, pēc kura spriežot tan delta ir pāris procenti (krievu valoda nav mana stiprā puse).
Ja pameklē mūsdienu katalogos, tad 150nF kondensatori ar pāris procentu tan delta ir tikai NP0
Turklāt pie 150nF NP0 nav diez ko izplatīts, līdz ar to cena arī augsta.
Varu secināt, ka KM-6 ir augstas veiktstpējas kondensatori???

----------


## Jurkins

Nu nezi vai vesels bars vienādi 150n kondiķi būs kaut kur citur kā barošanas ķēdēs. Shēmu šim neesmu redzējis, bet kaut kā nāk atmiņas, ka km-6 jau nu gan krievi nelika ģeneratora frekvenci noteicojašās ķēdēs. Nu un cik tad tā pallādija (eirikos) ir vienā ģeneratorā? Vai neeksistē parastāki veidi kā naudu nopelnīt?

----------


## Eziss

Nu veči laiž. Kāds tad ir temperatūras koeficients tiem KM 150n? Tos lieto tikai un vienīgi barosanas ķēdes, vai arī kur nav svarīga kapacitāte - +/- 20-30%. Kādu generatoru var uzbūvēt ar šādiem brīnumiem?

----------


## korium

Man par pārsteigumu, izrādās, ka dotie kondensatori ir ar nenormētu temperatūras koeficientu un visnotaļ plašu kapacitātes pielaidi.
Mazliet pastudēju shēmu - manuprāt, vismaz daži no frekvenci noteicošajiem kondensatoriem ir KM-6.
Iespējams, tas arī daļēji izskaidro kāpēc iekārtas izejas frekvences precizitāte ir 2% (jocīgi, jo frekvencei var uzdot 3 ciparus).

Šis pasākums nav lai nopelnītu, bet gan tāds savdabīgs hobijs.
Nevajadzīgās detaļas/iekārtas iemainu pret vecu tehniku - tādu, par kuru negribu tērēt sūri grūti pelnīto naudu.

----------


## arnis

sodien kaa reizi skatiijos atkritumu cenas 
KM maksaa 400eur kilogramaa

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nu, nu. Pirms gada pusotra zaļie KM ārpus Latvijas uzpirkās par aptuveni 1000Eur/kg, attiecīgi, uz vietas tos sagatavotus uzpirka par ~800Eur/kg. Oranžie KM ir lētāki, bet tie ir masīvāki.

----------


## Isegrim

Izvarot labi darbojošos ierīci var mudināt vienīgi nabadzība vai alkatība. Kondensatoru nomaiņai patērētais laiks un darbs izmaksās vairāk par iegūtajiem palādija lūžņiem.

----------


## Didzis

A man atvilknēs kāda čupiņa salasīsies pilnīgi jauni, nelodēti KM kondensatori. Ko tagad iesākt? Vai tagad esmu bagāts? Ciest es nevaru tos bomžus, kuri varo veco tehniku un savus kondensatorus principā nepārdošu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Es ar zaļos pieturu, gan tāpēc, ka tos var izmantot autentiskai tehnikas atjaunošanai, gan tāpēc, ka vnk vērtīgi. No otras puses - ja ir lieka, neizmantojama tehnika, kura satur vērtīgas detaļas, kāpēc lai tās nepārstrādātu naudā? Ne visu var un ne visu vajag saglābt.

----------


## korium

Nu redz, šiem padomju aparātiem tā ir tā sāpīgā problēma, ka iekārtu metāla vērtība būtiski pārsniedz iekārtas funkcionālo vērtību.
Tā nu es pie iespējas iemainu sev pieejamo hlamu pret interesantām iekārtām, kuras ir vēl darbojas.

Par konkrēto ģeneratoru, bija doma eksperimentālā kārtā samazināt iekārtas metāla vērtību, tajā pašā laikā saglabājot/atjaunojot pilnu funkcionalitāti.
Bet forumam taisnība - atbilstošu kondensatoru pielasīšana prasīs pārāk daudz laika, līdz ar to pasākumu atlikšu.

----------

